# Have you hear of this food?



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

I looked all over my area from the orjein food and nobody sells it with in 2 hour drive. 
I ended up getting grain free holistic Nutro puppy food. Does anyone use this food? She likes it.


----------



## liss77 (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi Theresa,

We have been using Holistic Select Puppy & Small Breed as EVO was giving Tinkerbell the toots. Not sure if it is the same brand though.

I don't think I really like the one we are using as Yogi refused to eat it for the first week & they always still seem hungry which they never did with Evo, even though I am feeding the correct amount.

We are getting our new little girl, Pebbles, tonight & after she has settled into the family I think I will be changing them all to a pre made raw diet mixed with chicken necks & pork ribs.

Just my 2c


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

I used to feed Gretel Nutro and she acted starved all the time.

I know it works for some people, but I didn't like it.


----------

